# Vibrator not getting power on salt dogg 2000



## ACutAbovemi (Oct 31, 2011)

During use my vibrator on a salt dogg 2000 (from 2009) stopped working. I checked the inline fuse and all the connection and giggled wires. No response, auger and spinner work normal. 
The electrical box seems normal besides for the vibrator switch which has a slow blink to it.

Pulled the 4 way plug and put power to the auger direct and it worked, put power to the vibrator and it did nothing. Turns out the battery I was using didn't have enough amps to push the vibrator. 
Went and bought a new vibrator (crushed the old one getting off.) put the new one on and still THE SAME PROBLEM.
Checked the rear plug and no power to the vibrator connections.
Unplugged the 6 plug and put power to the vibrator and it worked. 
(So the problem is front the cab up)
I have seen a lot of talk about the fuses in the box going bad. Or a switch

Looking for guidance on what to do next.
Oh and btw it's snowing here now so the sooner the better 
Thanks


----------



## ACutAbovemi (Oct 31, 2011)

Update electrical box had a blown fuse, replaced it and hooked back up 
Turned and a fuse BLEW instantly.
This means I have a short somewhere? 
Or a ground is off??


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Didn't hear you say you tested for power at the rear-the auger/vibrator circuit.Those connectors leave a lot to be desired,I would check there and even if thats not the problem now I would change over to Anderson connectors for peace of mind.


----------



## ACutAbovemi (Oct 31, 2011)

Ya I checked them for power the auger had power and the vibrator connections did not. 
Where should I be looking to find this fuse popping problem


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

To blow a fuse,you have a short somewhere.To find a short in a harness is extremely difficult and time consuming so you need to isolate the problem.Try disconnecting your larger plug in the rear,insert your good fuse,apply power and see what happens.If the fuse blows,then your short is somewhere between the controller and that plug.If it doesn't blow,the problem can be at that plug or the short wiring from the plug to the vibrator.Also,did you check under the dash and the harness going through your firewall for a chafed wire?


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I had the exact same problem earlier in season, no power at back. Auger and spinner worked. It was the switch. Ended up getting a new controller to fix.


----------



## ACutAbovemi (Oct 31, 2011)

I installed the new vibrator changed the fuse and put lots of di-electrical grease in the external connections and booom. 
I think there was a short in the original vibrator so it was popping the fuse!
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ginoll2017 (19 d ago)

ACutAbovemi said:


> I installed the new vibrator changed the fuse and put lots of di-electrical grease in the external connections and booom.
> I think there was a short in the original vibrator so it was popping the fuse!
> Thanks for all the help!


Where was the fuse that you changed? Inside the controller box?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

He has not been here for 8 years, but good luck. If you started a new thread, perhaps more would see it?


----------

